# Woks



## Kyle (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a $10 wok carbon steel that I bought from World Market a while ago. It works fine, but the handle is cheap and is breaking and the whole thing feels sorta flimsy. The local restaraunt supply place has a bunch of woks in multiple sizes but they're REALLY flimsy. Amazon has a good selection of woks at good prices, but I want to make sure that I don't buy something that is total junk when I can just get that locally. It doesn't need to be as heavy duty as cast iron, but it shouldn't be flimsy either.

I prefer carbon steel. Will probably get 14-16" and I don't care if it has a long handle or two grab handles. Anybody have any good recommendations?


----------



## aaronsgibson (Mar 16, 2011)

Best bet would be the wok shop. http://www.wokshop.com/HTML/products/woks/woks.html Lots of different types to choose from.


----------



## mikemac (Mar 16, 2011)

Before I read your post I was gonna say...from Riverside - buy local!
I have a recent addition from Wok Shop - a cast iron but it is very light, a little bit flexy, and apparently could crack or shatter if I were to drop it. But it heats like a mofo and the first time I used it i started to burn some food. A local (Alhambra - So. Pas) supply house has a huge supply of pow woks I may add to the mix. (this place probably has 1000 woks on the shelf)

Try asking a local Asian resturant where the source them from


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 16, 2011)

+1 on the wokshop


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 16, 2011)

UnConundrum said:


> +1 on the wokshop


 
Yep, I was there 2 years ago, very nice, helpful, and knowledgeable people.

Stefan


----------



## Kyle (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for input. I was looking at gettin something from the Wokshop. Can I assume that it's all good quality? There's a lot of choices, I just want to make sure it's not really flimsy and thin.

Thanks


----------

